# How to get rid of this?



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to get rid of this? It keeps coming up in outlook express

The server responded with an error. Account: 'pop.gmail.com (1)', Server: 'pop.gmail.com', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-ERR AVG POP3 Proxy Server: Cannot connect to the mail server!', Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC90

Keep it simple I'm not that good with computers. THANKS


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

Do you use outlook express, or is that just randomly popping up?


----------



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

Using outlook express and when I open it this pops up every time!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

MePreach said:


> Can someone tell me how to get rid of this? It keeps coming up in outlook express
> 
> The server responded with an error. Account: 'pop.gmail.com (1)', Server: 'pop.gmail.com', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-ERR AVG POP3 Proxy Server: Cannot connect to the mail server!', Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC90
> 
> Keep it simple I'm not that good with computers. THANKS


...............Quit using O.Express ! Sign up for a free Yahoo mail account and get a new email addy . Then , make Yahoo your primary email source . , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MePreach said:


> Using outlook express and when I open it this pops up every time!


You are trying to scan your email with AVG, but AVG isn't setup properly. There are a variety of reasons why this could happen. Do you have Zone Alarm?

At any rate, try going into your AVG settings and disable email scanning, then see if it works.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

something changed on gmail site, I started getting pop gmail errors just a couple of days ago and I use thunderbird.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I have some updates, Gmail made some changes and you now need to make sure your email connection for outbound SMTP mail is setup with SSL enabled. The error is confusing, it talks about pop mail but the changes need to be made on the SMTP side of your config.


----------



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

I disabled the avg and it still does it, so how do you go about changing the configuration? I would google it and see if I could find out how to fix it but I don't even know what the error actually is or what it means?


----------

